# Dad's Pudding recipe...no picture!



## CanadianShe_Wolf

This recipe was clipped from a newspaper, date unknown. Recipe is typed below along with a scanned copy.

Dad's pudding

1/3 cup white sugar
1 tsp. baking powder
1 cup flour
1/2 cup milk
Pinch of salt
1 cup brown sugar
1/4 tsp. nutmeg
1 tbsp. butter
2 cups boiling water
1/4 cup raisins (optional)

Mix sugar, baking powder, flour, milk and salt well. Pour into a large greased casserole. Combine brown sugar, nutmeg, butter and boiling water. Pour this sauce over the batter and bake in a 350-375 degree oven approximately 45 minutes or until golden brown. This recipe came from Nova Scotia and is just fantastic!


----------



## jonibee

I will have to try this it sounds interesting and I have all the ingredients needed..Thank You!


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

jonibee said:


> I will have to try this it sounds interesting and I have all the ingredients needed..Thank You!


Take a pic if possible please....and let us know what the verdict is okay? :sm20:
Thank you! :sm24:


----------



## jonibee

CanadianShe_Wolf said:


> Take a pic if possible please....and let us know what the verdict is okay? :sm20:
> Thank you! :sm24:


I made this but I had to increase the cake part as I used too much milk....I think I would like vanilla in the cake batter as it tasted blah..the top reminds me of Butterscotch ..I don't know if I would make it again..I was thinking Heath baking brickles would be good or butterscotch chips in the cake batter ..It's needs some tweaking..My husband ate two helpings with icecream on top ..so that it began to melt down over it..It's worth a try .He said his grandfather would have liked it..not his dad as it's was too sweet.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

jonibee said:


> I made this but I had to increase the cake part as I used too much milk....I think I would like vanilla in the cake batter as it tasted blah..the top reminds me of Butterscotch ..I don't know if I would make it again..I was thinking Heath baking brickles would be good or butterscotch chips in the cake batter ..It's needs some tweaking..My husband ate two helpings with icecream on top ..so that it began to melt down over it..It's worth a try .He said his grandfather would have liked it..not his dad as it's was too sweet.


Thanks a ton jonibee!
Bet it would be great with rum extract..(because of the raisins)..about 3/4 teaspoon?...BUT maybe start out trying just 1/2 tsp.?
Did you use raisins joni??


----------



## jonibee

CanadianShe_Wolf said:


> Thanks a ton jonibee!
> Bet it would be great with rum extract..(because of the raisins)..about 3/4 teaspoon?...BUT maybe start out trying just 1/2 tsp.?
> Did you use raisins joni??


I didn't have raisins on hand but that along with the rum extract would be a fine addition..We just about finished what was left with frozen yogurt on top which was very good...I probably will try it again using raisins and the Rum extract...I would start with the 1/2 tsp. and add raisins to my liking...Let me know how yours turns out...


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

jonibee said:


> I didn't have raisins on hand but that along with the rum extract would be a fine addition..We just about finished what was left with frozen yogurt on top which was very good...I probably will try it again using raisins and the Rum extract...I would start with the 1/2 tsp. and add raisins to my liking...Let me know how yours turns out...


will do!


----------



## jonibee

I'm looking forward to your reply... :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------

